

The easiest way ever to store your notes online - andrefaria
http://dontpad.com
Dont login, just use a URL
Dont save, text is auto-saved
Dont juggle attached files, edit online with your friends
Dont lose your content, download with YourURL.zip
Dont forget, you can use yourURL&#x2F;yourFolder&#x2F;yourSubfolder
Dontpad!
======
gverri
[http://notepad.cc](http://notepad.cc)

Been using it for some time now.

